# New SchH3



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Balien zu Treuen Händen SchH3 AWD1 CGC B/HOT, AKA Vala, earned her SchH 3 today under USA judge Ann Marie Chaffin (boy is she fun to have as a judge). 

In tracking we had a 100pt track going until she indicated the last article 4' early. She had some problems with the wood articles earlier in the week and last weekend so I was pleased she indicated. A missed article would have been more pts. She got an excellent score of 97.

In heeling she crowded a few times, the sit in motion and down in motion while running and the recall were w/o fault. The running stand she took two steps. The recall was w/o fault. She was a bit slow to front in the retrieve on the flat and over the wall. She hit the jump both ways (has been an issue) and could have downed more quickly on the send out. The long down was w/o fault. She got a very good score of 95.

In protection she decided that outing was not her thing. She never needed a second command, but we came close a couple of times. The rest were VERY slow. She bumped when she came into the blind. I gave a couple of very strong out commands so she was looking at me when I approached after one out. She also forged slightly during the back transport. Couple other minor things, but those slow outs killed us. A good score of 80 with a pronounced and total of 272. 

Also congratulations to Aragorn from my A litter on his second SchH3 and her best score to date. Also Ceridwen from my C litter on a new BH and C'Varda, also from the C litter, on a new OB1. She also tried for a TR2, but decided that today she was going to have fun on the track instead.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Big WHOOT WHOOT to everyone!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

What a super day!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats Lisa!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:congratulations: you guys! :happyboogie: (Love that tracking score!)

Lisa, my DH says :groovy: and sends congrats to you guys too.


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

congratrs to you and herzlichen glückwunsch to the dog.


----------



## Zarr (Feb 28, 2010)

Congratulations! That is excellent!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a HUGE CONGRATS !!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Congradulations!!!!!!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

A few photos. I LOVE the first one.

Just after the out after the long bite:









Going into the drive after the long bite:










The retrieve on the flat.









Going after the dumbbell on the retrieve over the 1 meter hurdle










I'll post more once the photographer sends them.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Congratulations! That is great news. I'll be if she doesn't look a lot like Nike and also Citty. You should be proud.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She reminds me even more so of her sire, Belschik.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, him too. 

SG Belschik von Eicken-Bruche pedigree information - German shepherd dog


----------



## Pedrooo (Jun 7, 2010)

congratulatons


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She looks awesome Lisa!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Having been very lucky to see this dog work; this is a true strong and stable female. Love the work on her.

True HOT dog: all training done by Lisa. And TRUE B/HOT to boot!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you Sue. That is very nice of you to say. 

BTW, wait to you see her big ole' moose of a son again.


----------

